# Goodby Odessa, 10/24/2007 - 12/8/2021



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She was old. I wasn't taking her to the vet anymore because, why? I knew she had a mammary tumor. I knew it was killing her. But what would bloodwork tell me? That she was dying? I knew that. At almost 14, they are all dying. I wasn't going to do chemo and I wasn't going to do surgery on an old gal like that, even if I could find a vet who would. So, she lost weight, and her hair was pretty bad, but she was like 110 years old so I gave her a little slack. I bathed her in the bathtub a few months ago, but lifting her in there was hard on her. At some point, I knew I had to make that final decision for her. But she was eating. She was one of the first dogs who would finish her food. She finished her food every day. All of it. She was a little bitch (in my opinion) but she ate as much as my youngsters. And many of them leave food in their dish. She would even bitch at me if I didn't get her her food fast enough. Food was definitely the highpoint of her day, and she did not act like she was in pain. 

But on Wednesday, she wouldn't come out of her bed even for food. I put the food nearer her bed, and she kind of tried to pull herself up for it, but just went back like the effort was too much. I was afraid she would pass that day. She would probably if she did not get up to drink. I feel bad. The first time she didn't want to eat and I just took her into the vet and put her down. I didn't wait a few days to see if this would pass. She had one bad morning... The thing is, I think her main quality of life was eating, and even then, she wasn't getting much benefit from the food. She was thin. That was the cancer, the vet told me. 

Odessa was Cupcake's dam, and Lassie and Mufasa. I took her to classes now and again. She was titled when I got her, but we went when one of the puppies I was training was in heat. Not very often, there was always someone who needed classes more than her, and in the last few years, I haven't been doing much in that area. The beauty of old dogs is that they really do not need a lot of training. She was just easy, everything about her her was easy, until this last year when the health issues were ganging up on her. She was sweet, bomb proof, good, always good. From the moment I opened the crate from that long flight, she was good with me. She had a ton of personality. She had almost a houndy-voice and talked back a LOT. Ah well, I am going to miss her.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Selzer, I am sorry to read of this. She had a good and wonderful life. My girl in my avatar was just shy of 15 and she was always such a foody just like your Odessa. It was her lack of eating that was a deciding factor also. I know it was a hard call for you, but the right one.

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost sweet Odessa. She sounds like she was a wonderful companion. I have a food hound, too. Varik is 8 and will be 9 in April. Time goes so fast. _hug_


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences, selzer.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sorry - you gave Odessa an amazing life - 14! - and I think made the right care decisions. It's still hard. RIP Odessa.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

R.I.P. Odessa


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss of Odessa, selzer.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank you for making the right decision, run free and fast again, Odessa


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry. She is with your others that have gone before her.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I's so sorry, Selzer! Just like with my girl, Star, when the appetite starts to go, you know it's time. 😢


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry to hear this.. she sounded like a great dog who lived an amazing life


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I am so sorry about your loss, Selzer! Please accept my condolences!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

heartfelt condolences 

run free Odessa!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Selzer, I am so sorry. It is so difficult losing our beloved pets, no matter their age, no matter that the end was inevitable. You made the right decision. My heart is with you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, thanks for sharing. You've demonstrated your love and caring in letting go of your beloved pet.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Sue. It's so hard to let them go.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My condolences. It is very painful when their journey ends here. Odessa had a wonderful life. She will watching over you from above. So sorry Sue.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

😢 I am so sorry. 
You knew best what she needed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Sue, I am so very sorry. It never gets easier. Trust in yourself that you knew her so well and when to let her go. Peace be with you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so so many people are leaving this year with one less dog in their pack. I'm sorry your old gal didn't get to cross into the new year with you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Seltzer, so sad, no matter how old they are. I admire you for protecting her from over-medicating and letting her lead you to that decision. What a sweet tribute to a long and happy life. Heal well 🥀


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry. Sue.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

R.I.P. Odessa. See you with the others over the rainbow bridge. 🌈
Love and heartfelt sympathy seizer. 💜


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry Selzer. May your many good memories be a comfort.


----------



## Typhoon777 (Mar 22, 2021)

selzer said:


> She was old. I wasn't taking her to the vet anymore because, why? I knew she had a mammary tumor. I knew it was killing her. But what would bloodwork tell me? That she was dying? I knew that. At almost 14, they are all dying. I wasn't going to do chemo and I wasn't going to do surgery on an old gal like that, even if I could find a vet who would. So, she lost weight, and her hair was pretty bad, but she was like 110 years old so I gave her a little slack. I bathed her in the bathtub a few months ago, but lifting her in there was hard on her. At some point, I knew I had to make that final decision for her. But she was eating. She was one of the first dogs who would finish her food. She finished her food every day. All of it. She was a little bitch (in my opinion) but she ate as much as my youngsters. And many of them leave food in their dish. She would even bitch at me if I didn't get her her food fast enough. Food was definitely the highpoint of her day, and she did not act like she was in pain.
> 
> But on Wednesday, she wouldn't come out of her bed even for food. I put the food nearer her bed, and she kind of tried to pull herself up for it, but just went back like the effort was too much. I was afraid she would pass that day. She would probably if she did not get up to drink. I feel bad. The first time she didn't want to eat and I just took her into the vet and put her down. I didn't wait a few days to see if this would pass. She had one bad morning... The thing is, I think her main quality of life was eating, and even then, she wasn't getting much benefit from the food. She was thin. That was the cancer, the vet told me.
> 
> Odessa was Cupcake's dam, and Lassie and Mufasa. I took her to classes now and again. She was titled when I got her, but we went when one of the puppies I was training was in heat. Not very often, there was always someone who needed classes more than her, and in the last few years, I haven't been doing much in that area. The beauty of old dogs is that they really do not need a lot of training. She was just easy, everything about her her was easy, until this last year when the health issues were ganging up on her. She was sweet, bomb proof, good, always good. From the moment I opened the crate from that long flight, she was good with me. She had a ton of personality. She had almost a houndy-voice and talked back a LOT. Ah well, I am going to miss her.


Hi, I just put my german shepherd down also. I had the vet come here . She had a lot of health issues but the main one was she could not get up any more and I had to lift her, She was eating good, just slower but , well still hard for me to talk about as she was my world. It bothers me her gums were nice and pink when the vet come so i can not help thinking maybe I still could of done something to help her. She was 13 and a half, lost bowel control several months before. She had a strong well to live and I feel I betray her so but the vet told me she was never going to get better and I did not have the thousands of dollars to try and find out why she could not get up , although some days she could but not without a lot of pain. I had two different vets come to see her and both said old age although when she developed a deep sore on her back hip I knew it was not a pressure sore but something from an inner infection. I treated it 3 to 4 times a day and called the vet who did not seem it was worth the call to come out. She was on pain meds and meds for infection. Being 71 I just could not lift her anymore without hurting myself too but had I felt there was any chance for her I would have somehow done it. I 
miss you girl, so much


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Typhoon777 said:


> Hi, I just put my german shepherd down also. I had the vet come here . She had a lot of health issues but the main one was she could not get up any more and I had to lift her, She was eating good, just slower but , well still hard for me to talk about as she was my world. It bothers me her gums were nice and pink when the vet come so i can not help thinking maybe I still could of done something to help her. She was 13 and a half, lost bowel control several months before. She had a strong well to live and I feel I betray her so but the vet told me she was never going to get better and I did not have the thousands of dollars to try and find out why she could not get up , although some days she could but not without a lot of pain. I had two different vets come to see her and both said old age although when she developed a deep sore on her back hip I knew it was not a pressure sore but something from an inner infection. I treated it 3 to 4 times a day and called the vet who did not seem it was worth the call to come out. She was on pain meds and meds for infection. Being 71 I just could not lift her anymore without hurting myself too but had I felt there was any chance for her I would have somehow done it. I
> miss you girl, so much


You did the right thing for her. x


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Typhoon777 said:


> Hi, I just put my german shepherd down also. I had the vet come here . She had a lot of health issues but the main one was she could not get up any more and I had to lift her, She was eating good, just slower but , well still hard for me to talk about as she was my world. It bothers me her gums were nice and pink when the vet come so i can not help thinking maybe I still could of done something to help her. She was 13 and a half, lost bowel control several months before. She had a strong well to live and I feel I betray her so but the vet told me she was never going to get better and I did not have the thousands of dollars to try and find out why she could not get up , although some days she could but not without a lot of pain. I had two different vets come to see her and both said old age although when she developed a deep sore on her back hip I knew it was not a pressure sore but something from an inner infection. I treated it 3 to 4 times a day and called the vet who did not seem it was worth the call to come out. She was on pain meds and meds for infection. Being 71 I just could not lift her anymore without hurting myself too but had I felt there was any chance for her I would have somehow done it. I
> miss you girl, so much


She was long-lived for a big dog and you should remember that you gave her such a good life. Don't beat yourself up over something that was inevitable. You didn't betray her .... you said that it was painful for her to get up. You let her have her dignity and to be free from pain ... that's a tribute to your love and care for her.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Typhoon777 said:


> Being 71 I just could not lift her anymore without hurting myself too but had I felt there was any chance for her I would have somehow done it. I
> miss you girl, so much


it was the right thing but it is also absolutely normal to have the irrational thought "I've changed my mind. I want my girl back". It is normal to hold onto equipment just in case you need it again. You won't. Our loved dogs are gone and won't be back, but part of our brain just doesn't want to accept it.
Especially as we get older and bringing home a new pup just isn't wise. Not that a pup could ever replace our lost dogs, but the do give us someone to give all that love to.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh goodness, I fondly remember Odessa. Prayers and comfort to you.


----------

